# Sydney and Brisbane.



## Shahar92 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Everybody. 
My name is Shahar and I am 24 years old from Israel. 
In Februray 2017 I will be starting my studies in Australia, in Brisbane. 

I am planning on traveling to Australia in late December, be in Sydney a few days, including new years, and then rent a car and drive up the Pacific Coast Highway to Brisbane.
My dad will accompany me. 

My question is what towns/beaches should we stop and visit on the road between Sydney and Brisbane?. 

Thanks in advance, 
Shahar.


----------



## sandieb (May 21, 2015)

Byron Bay, Coffs Harbour, Port Maquarie, Port Stephens & Lake Maquarie


----------



## Shahar92 (Oct 14, 2016)

sandieb said:


> Byron Bay, Coffs Harbour, Port Maquarie, Port Stephens & Lake Maquarie


Thank you for the reply.

And of those where is it best to spend the night?.

Thanks in advance. 
Shahar.


----------



## sandieb (May 21, 2015)

As you indicate you'd be travelling in late December, some if not most of the motels would probably be booked.

So may be if you can check on one of the travel sites the dates, it would give you a more accurate idea.


----------



## Shahar92 (Oct 14, 2016)

sandieb said:


> As you indicate you'd be travelling in late December, some if not most of the motels would probably be booked.
> 
> So may be if you can check on one of the travel sites the dates, it would give you a more accurate idea.


I see. 
I will check it. 
Thank you.


----------



## dves90 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey mate,

Like one of the users above suggested Byron Bay, Coffs Harbour, Port Maquarie, Port Stephens & Lake Maquarie would be awesome areas to visit. You can get some more ideas of which specific beaches to visit in each area using this Australia Trip Planner


----------



## Shahar92 (Oct 14, 2016)

dves90 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Like one of the users above suggested Byron Bay, Coffs Harbour, Port Maquarie, Port Stephens & Lake Maquarie would be awesome areas to visit. You can get some more ideas of which specific beaches to visit in each area using this Australia Trip Planner


Hi.
Thank you for the reply. 
I will check it.


----------



## Shahar92 (Oct 14, 2016)

ybarajas said:


> I suggest Byron Bay mate! and if you are fond to amusement park you can visit Dreamworld!


Hi. 
Thanks for the advice mate. 
Me and my dad will consider going there.


----------

